# Camy Electronic



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone. Here is the movement of a Camy Electronic I recently started up.


----------



## Lena01 (Oct 31, 2017)

Electronics is the science of controlling electrical energy electrically, in which the electrons have a fundamental role.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Nawrp I really like the design and look of your Camy, and that movement what a mixture of technologies!


----------

